
Aust. Federal Police whistleblower claims mass murder, rape, corruption - benologist
http://www.news.com.au/national/crime/afp-whistle-blowers-explosive-claims-of-mass-murder-rape-and-corruption/news-story/0133a6b654afb765becd0b1676445f79
======
ccvannorman
"The photos speak for themselves." Perhaps -- may we see them?

